# Customers Quality Comparison



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a living group voice chatting while we are on the road for works for Uber Eats, DD and GH from different part of the country. There are total of 30 people exchange information via voice chat, in state of CA WA MA GA PA NY IL FL. 
we conclude that the best customer quality is Uber Eats, the middle is Grubhub, the worst is DoorDash (I hate Chinese company)
UE has best quality customer, they also pay for tolls, parking tickers case by case. 
GH has decent customers, they don’t pay shit.
DD is trash platform, dumb ass Chinese company, no tolls no tickets, no shit. Also more garbage customers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Grubhub seems better but no add on tips. 

DD is bad but you do get add on tips.

I can't imagine uber eats customers being better.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I used to think it was GH, DD, UE but recently I started driving in a different (but still local) area and DD are by far the best customers in that area. Best tips, no complaints, nothing but thank yous when I message them that a place is out of something.

Uber Eats has always been the bottom of the barrel as far as customers go in my area.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember listening to two hookers talking in the back of my cab.
Comparing pimps.

"Yea, Rolls Royce is a pig. He treats his girls like crap. But Pretty Boy is cool. He'll beat your ass if he thinks you're not working enough but gives you a day or two off when you're sittin on rags. I think I like The Mex the best tho. He's got bail all pre-arranged so you don't have to sit in jail for hours, and the crib is real nice."

But, all in all, ya'll are still just *****s.

right?

.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DoorDash sucks. Add-on tips you say? Never noticed. Most deliveries are $2-3 with no tip ever added.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's because you're taking no tip deliveries.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*Every market is different.* UE is the biggest garbage of them all in my market, not even worth doing and most customers won't even use UE anymore. All FF and low end customers. ALL the staff complain about the low quality of UE drivers, undelivered orders, missing items out of the bag, and the rants about UE go on and on. It's such garbage I deleted the app off of my phone.

After 8000 deliveries in my market, GH has the best customers and biggest tippers. I think it's because they do a lot more "real" restaurant orders than the others.

If DD went back to the way they used to be without all the games and hidden payouts they would be decent as well. When they started with all the BS they seemed like they were trying to lower themselves down to UE level.


----------

